# How many follicles over 40?



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi

Have been for my day 10 scan today (long protocol) on my first round and have to have more stimms (as they aren't big enough yet) and I have only a few follicles.  I know that having more stimms isn't uncommon, but I'm worried about the small number of follicles. They said I have 'responded well for my age' but from what I've read and been told previously I don't think it's a good amount and am really disappointed and worried my chances of getting any eggs are really low with such a small amount of follicles.

So, am just wondering what sort of numbers of follicles any of you over 40s have had and have you had success with just a few?

Need some hope please...  

Thanks


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Well, your AMH looks great! On my last cycle, I had 6 follicles, 4 eggs, two embryos, and am now 13 weeks pregnant. I turned 41 in March. 

Yes, you can definitely get pregnant from just a few follicles.


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Congratulations Crazy horse,  thats great!

I just have 4 follicles so  desperately hoping I'll get something from that few.

Thanks for sharing - it does help to know others have had success

Thanks


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Aurora,

I can see from your signature that your are on the long protocol. Did they explain why? I was on the long protocol with my previous clinic (I have my dd from one of this cycle). I then changed the clinic after my last bfn and went straight on a short protocol. It was over in 10 days. I responded extremely well and hardly had any symptoms (the down regulating phase on the long protocol was awful for me). We just had our second bfp. So from my experience I produced more and better quality eggs on the short protocol. In fact this was my best cycle so far and I am older now (40). 

It is worth considering different protocol if you don't respond well to this one.

Good luck

Xxx


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry forgot to say that my AMH was 13 which was considered to be food for my age (so yours is great!). I produced 20 good quality eggs. Best result I've ever had. I believe it's down to change of protocol. Xx


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello - On my first cycle at 36 I did sp with 75 menopur (it was a funded cycle and we had a go at iui first to see how i would respond.  The answer was too well and we converted over to icsi.  On my first scan I had 7 follies, by ec i think it was  13 follies and 12 eggs, of which 11 fertilised.  At day 3 we had 8  embies, but by day 5 two were ahead of the rest.  Two were put back in then and one has just had her fourth birthday.  I ended up with ohss after transfer.

I was 40 and 6 months when we had our cycle last year but have a high amh (bordering on high responder/high risk of ohss).  As a result of that and what happened last time I had long protocol and 150 menoupur.  Number and size of follies at each scan, number at ec, eggs retrieved and fertilised were nearer enough the same.  Even had the same number at day 5. Both were put back in but ended up starting to bleed two days before test date. 

This time we are following the same protocol as last year but adding in the scratch.  Clinic now also uses embryoglue for everyone. Our clinic also uses embryoscope for all too.


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Sasha,  thanks for the reply and info and congrats on the bfp. I'm not sure why I'm on long protocol - they never explained why. I assumed it was to do with my irregular cycle, but I'm not sure of the reasons they choose one over another.  It's certainly something I'll ask now. Thanks

Crazy horse,  great to hear about your little girl. Thats positive that you had more at EC than the scan. Sounds like I have a lot of questions to ask them. I'm on an nhs round and have only seen nurses/sisters so no one has really explained much to me in any detail. I don't feel like I've had a proper consultation and only really know what I do from being on here.


----------

